# Congrats to Isa



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Fyi, Folks

Isa broke the 2000 mark today with her posts 

way to go Isabelle:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You go girl! :talk: :talk: :talk:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

congrats!!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

WOW 2 000??? I can't believe it. 


That is a lot of posts. Let's see at about 1.5 hours per day it means I spend at over 756 hours or about 31 days here in the last 18 months. That's scary!


If I got a mug for 350 posts does it mean I get the whole service for 2 000?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Well, Isa, you ought to get something special! You, like dear Cape Chef, inspire awe!

And you make a great pie crust, too.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I enjoy reading everything you post! Keep typing!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Isa I think you deserve the full package!!!
And nancya,Thank you for your kind words 
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I understand Quenelle,

We certainly enjoy your posts. I look forward to hearing from you many times in the future.

Cape chef 1936 post
capechef 41 post
bradchef 45 post
bms/chef 2 post

total
2025 posts
some long and some short:chef: 
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Now I don't know what to say. You guys make me blush. :blush:



Thank you all!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

You go.. Girl...

Congratulations..
Danielle


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Quenelle, what you lack in frequency, you make up in quality!

Isa, I'm constantly awed by your insights and clarity. Congratulations to US for having you with us to share your wisdom. Congratulations to YOU for your loyalty and caring for all of us.

Cape Chef, you are a stalwart of this board. Here's to your next 2000- in whatever persona you choose!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It always fells good to be appreciated but maybe tonight I should tell you how much I appreciated all of you and what you all mean to me.


Sometimes in life you received a blow of such force that it takes over your life. None of the familiar things in your life are the same. The things you loved and the ones you found comfort in are no longer there. 


You have no choice but to rebuild your life. A new one, that is adapted to your new circumstances. You have no choice but to find new interests or to give more room for your passion.


For the last few years the internet has been my refuge. Online I had the world at my fingertips. I never knew what I was really looking for, until that day of April 2000 when I stumble onto Chef Talk. I could not have imagined such a virtual community. Friendly people always ready to talk about any aspect of food. 


When I found Chef Talk, I found a place where I could loose myself and forget. Forget about the pains, the tests and the doctors. Here I found friends. Because of all of you , for a few hours every day I can forget just about everything that goes bad in a day.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Me to!!!:blush:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Awww, Isabelle, I agree with you. Chef Talk is a wonderful community where all can be a part of the family. Chefs, non chefs, folks who just love food. I really enjoy this group.

And, Isabelle, it just wouldn't be the same without you. I can always count on you to share my cookbook passion and you helped me make my first edible pie crust...I really, really, enjoy reading your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

And in all of your posts, Isa, you have so much to offer...teaching, feeback, affection, - never just words


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Congratulations on breaking the 2K mark Isa.


----------



## elsie (Feb 17, 2001)

Congratulations, Isa! :bounce: 

Elsie


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Isabelle,

that was really touching what you said.


----------

